# Antennas Direct/Lacrosse review



## Jeff McClellan

Well, spent 2 days putting it through the grinder, so I guess the easiest way to start this would be to describe what is bad. Because in reality, their isn't anything negative I can say. Heck, even the box it came in was very sturdy, which in the past, was an issue I had sometimes with Antennas Direct.

Ok, The Lacrosse is made for folks who live within the 1- 40 mile range of towers. If you are looking to hit Chicago from Pittsburgh, it isn't going to happen. The one thing that I have always like about Antennas Direct, well 2 things, are, they are probably the most accurate at their antenna range estimates and their build quality. Assembly was simple, all screws and mounts were included and it took about 20 minutes to ensure I had everything ready for the mounting. I wanted to try in different conditions, so I had some J mounts, and cut one so I could mount this in a rotor that was on top of the house. This test was used to test for range, degree of spread and multipathing. I had a channel master 4221 up, so this was the easiest and most accurate way to make a comparison. 

As you can see from their website, they have it angled up at about 60 degrees, which at the start was confusing to me. I tried it this way, then tested it again with it at facing straight forward, which worked the best, and testing it skewed to the left and right. It gives you allot of pointing options, and my daughter and 2 walkie talkies came in handy. The following is where my towers are and the wide range in spread.

red - uhf WSOC-DT 9.1 ABC CHARLOTTE NC 17° 8.4 34 
* red - vhf WTVI-DT 42.1 PBS CHARLOTTE NC 25° 10.6 11 
* red - uhf WUNG-DT 58.1 PBS CONCORD NC 35° 17.0 44 
* red - uhf WCNC-DT 36.1 NBC CHARLOTTE NC 307° 27.3 22 
* red - uhf WBTV-DT 3.1 CBS CHARLOTTE NC 309° 28.8 23 
* red - uhf WCCB-DT 18.1 FOX CHARLOTTE NC 14° 8.7 27 
* red - uhf WAXN-DT 64.1 IND KANNAPOLIS NC 17° 8.4 50 
* blue - uhf WWWB-DT 55.1 WB ROCK HIL SC 310° 27.2 39 
* blue - uhf WNSC-DT 15.1 PBS ROCK HILL SC 222° 25.7 15 
* blue - uhf WJZY-DT 46.1 UPN BELMONT NC 310° 27.2 47 
Note: 


I used the rotor to check for signal levels and at what point I would loose certain stations as far as reception spread. As you can see, the Lacrosse claims it will also pick up digital vhf and I had a hard time trying to get it, but the end result is amusing. No matter which way I aimed. or turned it, at least I thought, really didnt make a difference. All my signal levels were 90 or above, even for stations 30 miles out. I even found one spot where I could leave it, get the towers from the rear and still keep a 90 or above signal. But still no digital vhf 11.

The one thing that amazed me was their wasn't any signal dropping. I am not talking about drop outs to zero, but that varying 4 to 6 up and down variation type. Mine pretty much remained rock solid, which told me that multipathing was not a factor. I was literally amazed, because this held true for stations close in and far out. I had copied down my signal levels of the 4221 at certain degree ranges in order to use as a comparison.It still bothered me that A.D. claimed vhf digital and one of our PBS stations, on channel 11 and I couldn't hit it.. 

At this point, I was ready to move it off the rooftop and down to the mount on the deck top next to my Dish 1000 for testing, but before I did, I decided to do one last thing. I had it mounted, pretty much had it just as they pictured it with it tilted up at about 60 degrees. I climbed back up and move the tilt to about 10 degrees. Pretty much just facing straight forward and skewed it about 5 degrees to the right, and BANG. My daughter called me and said channel 11 was in at 88. I was pleased.

This antenna isn't cheap, and I would urge you to get the amplified version if you decide to buy one. But it was created to blend in with your satellite installation and get away from the rooftop mounts of antennas. It is pleasing to look at, weighs around 10 lbs and I would suggest not mounting in the attic. I then brought it down to the deck and the mounting height went from about 30 feet to about 12 feet of the ground. I wasn't worried about not having the rotor, as I had found my sweet spot and the fact it did very well at picking up strong signals from the rear. I was sure my signal levels would drop, and was just concerned how much. After mounting it to the brackets that it came with, went back in the house and couldn't believe what I saw. On 5 stations, my signal had actually gotten higher. On all 5 stations I was busting 100 on the meter and this wasn't due to noise level going up. All stations were either at, or stronger than it was mounted on the roof. 

I have owned, tested, thrown away, allot of antennas. Even sent back a Antennas Direct 42XG back because I felt it didn't cut the mustard for the install that it was needed for . But the Lacrosse gets a huge Thumbs up. This is the best medium distant, please remember that word, medium, antenna I have ever used. Everything they claim, is true. Like I said it isn't cheap, and just because you can blend it into a satellite installation, and the fact that is more pleasing to look at, even all that doesn't make it worth the cost. What does make it worth every penny, is performance. And it performs. My 4221 is in the shed with the rotor, to rust away. All I can say this is going to be one hot selling antenna as more try it out, but I just wanted you to know of my positive, thank goodness, experience. Antennas Direct- Thumbs up on the Lacrosse.


----------



## concord704

Great review, I also tried the LaCrosse with a different outcome. Based on your tower locations, it appears you are east of Charlotte.

What type of terrain do you live in?

Did you have problems with multipath in your area?

Did you mean vhf channel 11, not 10 in your review?

I would like to say Antennas Direct is a great company to purchase antennas from and would not hesitate to purchase from them again.

*My area*:
It is slightly hilly in my area, north of Charlotte. I live with hills on at least 3 sides and experience multipath. The towers are basically in two different directions at about 70degrees out. Single story, with many trees.

*My equipment*:
Dish 6000 receiver
CM 4228 with rotator in attic

*antennaweb.org tower locations*:
uhf WSOC-DT 9.1 ABC CHARLOTTE NC 210° 10.4 34 
uhf WUNG-DT 58.1 PBS CONCORD NC 147° 3.7 44 
vhf WTVI-DT 42.1 PBS CHARLOTTE NC 204° 8.1 11 
uhf WJZY-DT 46.1 UPN BELMONT NC 271° 28.5 47 
uhf WWWB-DT 55.1 WB ROCK HIL SC 271° 28.5 39 
uhf WCNC-DT 36.1 NBC CHARLOTTE NC 269° 29.5 22 
uhf WAXN-DT 64.1 IND KANNAPOLIS NC 210° 10.4 50 
uhf WBTV-DT 3.1 CBS CHARLOTTE NC 272° 30.3 23 
uhf WCCB-DT 18.1 FOX CHARLOTTE NC 213° 10.3 27

*LaCrosse antenna*:
I pre-purchased the antenna from antennasdirect in hopes of getting rid of the rotator. It states that this is mainly an UHF antenna, but may pull in the higher VHF channels. I received the antenna and the contents were dislodged from their packed location and a few holes in the box. Sounded like a small nut was loose inside the antenna itself.

Since I received it during the week, my initial hookup was inside, with the antenna on my mantel, upside down (coax connection is on the bottom). The reception was IMPRESSIVE with this setup. The channels that did come in were more solid (less signal variation) than with my attic antenna. I was able to bring in channel 11 (vhf) by moving the direction of the antenna and picked up PBS (channel 30) from South Carolina. But lost two channels in the other direction. I assumed that placing this on the chimney mount on the weekend would help pick up all channels, it looked very promising.

On the weekend, I placed the antenna on the J sat dish mount I have. The dish is mounted on the chimney. I ran a 25Ft coax directly from the antenna to my window, to the included amplifier and finally using a 5ft coax to the receiver. I pointed the antennain the same direction as I had on the mantel. Suprise, the number of channels picked up was lower than on the mantel and could not pick up channel 11. After an all day attempt to adjust the antenna using different directions and angles (you can adjust the antenna face from horizontal to vertical). When I finally got all channels, there was too much multipath such that some channels had signal variations of 80% signal down to 0% and back.

*Conclusion*:
This is a great UHF antenna, but it will depend on the direction of your towers, how far apart they are and your terrain. Antennas Direct offered to exchange the antenna due to the packaging and something loose in the antenna, at their expense. I refused their offer, as I think that the antenna was most likely working properly, I blamed my location for bad reception and returned the antenna. I will continue to use my 
CM4228 and rotator for now.


----------



## Cholly

I live in Indian Trail -- Southeast of Charlotte, so I find this review VERY interesting. I'm not a satellite subscriber any more -- living with son and his family. We have Time Warner cable with their HD package and HD DVR's on two HDTV's in the house. However, in my bedroom, I have a Radio Shack Accurian HDTV set top box feeding an Ilo 26" HDTV monitor. I'm presently using a Radio Shack indoor remote control multidirectional antenna with pretty good results on most of the stations. A few of the more distant stations, such as WBTV-DT are a bit dicey. 
It would be nice to use this antenna with the kind of results you've seen. The problem for me would be cost justification. I'm in a household with TV's in 7 separate rooms, so a return to DBS is probably out of the question.

*antennaweb.org info for my location:*
red - vhf WTVI-DT 42.1 PBS CHARLOTTE NC 348° 12.7 11
red - uhf WSOC-DT	9.1 ABC CHARLOTTE NC 337° 11.8 34
red - uh WUNG-DT	58.1	PBS CONCORD NC 9° 17.0 44
red - uhf WAXN-DT 64.1	IND	KANNAPOLIS NC 337°	11.8	50
red - uhf WCCB-DT	18.1	FOX CHARLOTTE NC 336°	12.4	27
blue - uhf WCNC-DT 36.1 NBC CHARLOTTE NC 304° 34.9 22
blue - uhf WBTV-DT	3.1	CBS CHARLOTTE NC 305°	36.2	23
violet - uhf WJZY-DT 46.1	UPN BELMONT NC 306° 34.6 47
violet - uhf WWWB-DT 55.1 WB ROCK HILL	SC 306° 34.6 39


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Antennas Direct has a great return poicy. I also suffer sometimes from multipathing from one hill, but I know how it is working and so far so good. Of course in the spring when the leaves come out will be the real test. I just like the fact is it mounted out of view and I am pulling channel 9 in at 100, channel 3 at 92, channel 18 at 90, 30 out of Rock Hill which is usally very hard to get, at 100, 36 at 100, 42 varies from 75 to 80, 46 which was 80 best with the 4221, I am pulling 98, same for channels 55 and 58 and 64 about 95. No rotor. Ponting about dues southwest.

concord704, with hills on 3 sides I guess multipathing would be an issue, have you tried a CM 4221 or Antennas Direct DB-4. The 4228 has a very narrow beam. I am off Sardis Rd near 51.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

cholly, seems like it would be worht a try, but get the amplified one. You are pretty much like me just a little further out. If it doesnt work, they will return it. What other antennas have you tried out there. The turning to the left and right had no effect, but the tilting upward and downward can make a great difference with this antenna. I am impressed, only time will tell if I stay that way. Some snow Monday may help with my testing.


----------



## concord704

Jeff McClellan said:


> ...I also suffer sometimes from multipathing from one hill, but I know how it is working and so far so good. Of course in the spring when the leaves come out will be the real test...
> 
> concord704, with hills on 3 sides I guess multipathing would be an issue, have you tried a CM 4221 or Antennas Direct DB-4. The 4228 has a very narrow beam. I am off Sardis Rd near 51.


Jeff,

Glad the LaCrosse is working for you.

Funny thing is I have better, less multipath during the summer...I guess the leaves mute my multipath problems. It's in the winter that I need to be more precise in antenna direction.

I tried the 4228 at first, but wanted to get rid of the rotator and gave it to a friend. Then purchased two 4221's, pointing at the two tower locations and combined them, but still had too much multipath. With the two tower location and channels too far apart, using a channel/freq filter was out of the question. The a single 4221 w/rotator could not bring the channels in as solid as the 4228. Eventually my friend went to cable and gave the 4228 back.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Jeff, how about some pics?

Question, are you saying you get better reception lower to the ground?

My towers are pretty close together, flat land, no real obstructions, but I do have a lot of RF transmitters of various technologies between me and the towers I am after. Interested in this antenna, will probably give it a whirl.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Low to the ground actually made things just as good. I am very pleased with it and like you I also have various RF transmitters of various technologies.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Jason, I have a police sub-station near me and also and industrial park about 2 miles away with transmitters every where. Again, this is the best antenna I have used, and this includes a pretty impressive group, but it isnt long range, it is designed for multipathing and looks.


----------



## Digital Madman

I have heard that in a few spots that lower to the ground is better because of interference. If you are close to towers there is not a need to go as high as the roof.
In my case in order to get FOX which is 60 miles away on UHF and only just over 2 million watts (analog)I had to go 30'. I live in a high hurricane zone too, so I have had to lower the antenna many times. Hope in June I can get the
digital signal, as it it the only station left in my area to go on.


----------



## Fifty Caliber

Has anyone tried the DB-8?


----------



## z0z0

Great review!

I have a Winegard SS-2000 and am wondering what people's thoughts are on comparing the two.

The interesting thing about the SS-2000 is that it is rated as a medium distance antenna as well but I can get stations that are 80 miles away! 

Here is some background - I am in Toronto Canada and I receive HDTV channels that are broadcast from south of Buffalo NY. The good thing is that about half the distance is over Lake Ontario.

I compared the SS-2000 to a setup which included two antennas = CM4228 + CM4221 with an AP4700 preamp on the CM4228 which is pointed towards Buffalo. I found that the SS-2000 actually gave me better results than the CM setup.

What are your thoughts here?

Z


----------



## Jeff McClellan

The DB-8 is comparable to the Channel Master 4228. You wont get any digital below 11, but it has a better build quality than the CM. Good antenna for the price. Also not as heavy if you are in a high wind area.


----------



## Fifty Caliber

I don't know anything about the CM-4228. I do understand that the DB-8 is a UHF-only antenna.


----------



## concord704

z0z0 said:


> Great review!
> 
> I have a Winegard SS-2000 and am wondering what people's thoughts are on comparing the two.
> 
> The interesting thing about the SS-2000 is that it is rated as a medium distance antenna as well but I can get stations that are 80 miles away!
> 
> Here is some background - I am in Toronto Canada and I receive HDTV channels that are broadcast from south of Buffalo NY. The good thing is that about half the distance is over Lake Ontario.
> 
> I compared the SS-2000 to a setup which included two antennas = CM4228 + CM4221 with an AP4700 preamp on the CM4228 which is pointed towards Buffalo. I found that the SS-2000 actually gave me better results than the CM setup.
> 
> What are your thoughts here?
> 
> Z


You live in a great area, very flat. I assume you had the 4228 and 4221 pointed in oposite directions? My brother lives on the other side of the border near the lake and gets canadian stations with a cheap RatShack antenna in the attic.

The SS and LaCrosse are less directional than the CMs you tried....

Fifty Caliber:
The CM4228 is a UHF antenna only, similar to the DB-8.


----------



## Jim5506

Remember, directionality and signal gathering ability are directly proportional.

The more directional an antenna is the better signal gathering ability it has, and the more omni-directional an antenna is the weaker it is at pulling in distant signals.

Omni directional antennas are generally limited to urban and sub-urban areas or rural areas where antennas are less than 30 miles away.

Pick your poison.


----------



## Richard King

The 4228 appears to be little more than two 4221's placed side by side. This results in a "reach" gain of almost 50%. I wonder if similar results could be obtained in mounting two 4228's side by side. Any thoughts? Could this be a "cure" for my 80 mile distance?


----------



## Richard King

dual 4228's:
http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/16bay.html


----------



## Cholly

Jeff: How about an update on the LaCrosse? Now that DirecTV will be offering a few HD locals, I'm seriously thinking about returning to DBS. I'd use the LaCrosse to pick up WBTV and UNCTV, which aren't listed in the press release.


----------



## SThacker

bump


----------



## SThacker

Jeff McClellan said:


> Well, spent 2 days putting it through the grinder, so I guess the easiest way to start this would be to describe what is bad. Because in reality, their isn't anything negative I can say. Heck, even the box it came in was very sturdy, which in the past, was an issue I had sometimes with Antennas Direct.
> 
> Ok, The Lacrosse is made for folks who live within the 1- 40 mile range of towers. If you are looking to hit Chicago from Pittsburgh, it isn't going to happen. The one thing that I have always like about Antennas Direct, well 2 things, are, they are probably the most accurate at their antenna range estimates and their build quality. Assembly was simple, all screws and mounts were included and it took about 20 minutes to ensure I had everything ready for the mounting. I wanted to try in different conditions, so I had some J mounts, and cut one so I could mount this in a rotor that was on top of the house. This test was used to test for range, degree of spread and multipathing. I had a channel master 4221 up, so this was the easiest and most accurate way to make a comparison.
> 
> As you can see from their website, they have it angled up at about 60 degrees, which at the start was confusing to me. I tried it this way, then tested it again with it at facing straight forward, which worked the best, and testing it skewed to the left and right. It gives you allot of pointing options, and my daughter and 2 walkie talkies came in handy. The following is where my towers are and the wide range in spread.
> 
> red - uhf WSOC-DT 9.1 ABC CHARLOTTE NC 17° 8.4 34
> * red - vhf WTVI-DT 42.1 PBS CHARLOTTE NC 25° 10.6 11
> * red - uhf WUNG-DT 58.1 PBS CONCORD NC 35° 17.0 44
> * red - uhf WCNC-DT 36.1 NBC CHARLOTTE NC 307° 27.3 22
> * red - uhf WBTV-DT 3.1 CBS CHARLOTTE NC 309° 28.8 23
> * red - uhf WCCB-DT 18.1 FOX CHARLOTTE NC 14° 8.7 27
> * red - uhf WAXN-DT 64.1 IND KANNAPOLIS NC 17° 8.4 50
> * blue - uhf WWWB-DT 55.1 WB ROCK HIL SC 310° 27.2 39
> * blue - uhf WNSC-DT 15.1 PBS ROCK HILL SC 222° 25.7 15
> * blue - uhf WJZY-DT 46.1 UPN BELMONT NC 310° 27.2 47
> Note:
> 
> I used the rotor to check for signal levels and at what point I would loose certain stations as far as reception spread. As you can see, the Lacrosse claims it will also pick up digital vhf and I had a hard time trying to get it, but the end result is amusing. No matter which way I aimed. or turned it, at least I thought, really didnt make a difference. All my signal levels were 90 or above, even for stations 30 miles out. I even found one spot where I could leave it, get the towers from the rear and still keep a 90 or above signal. But still no digital vhf 11.
> 
> The one thing that amazed me was their wasn't any signal dropping. I am not talking about drop outs to zero, but that varying 4 to 6 up and down variation type. Mine pretty much remained rock solid, which told me that multipathing was not a factor. I was literally amazed, because this held true for stations close in and far out. I had copied down my signal levels of the 4221 at certain degree ranges in order to use as a comparison.It still bothered me that A.D. claimed vhf digital and one of our PBS stations, on channel 11 and I couldn't hit it..
> 
> At this point, I was ready to move it off the rooftop and down to the mount on the deck top next to my Dish 1000 for testing, but before I did, I decided to do one last thing. I had it mounted, pretty much had it just as they pictured it with it tilted up at about 60 degrees. I climbed back up and move the tilt to about 10 degrees. Pretty much just facing straight forward and skewed it about 5 degrees to the right, and BANG. My daughter called me and said channel 11 was in at 88. I was pleased.
> 
> This antenna isn't cheap, and I would urge you to get the amplified version if you decide to buy one. But it was created to blend in with your satellite installation and get away from the rooftop mounts of antennas. It is pleasing to look at, weighs around 10 lbs and I would suggest not mounting in the attic. I then brought it down to the deck and the mounting height went from about 30 feet to about 12 feet of the ground. I wasn't worried about not having the rotor, as I had found my sweet spot and the fact it did very well at picking up strong signals from the rear. I was sure my signal levels would drop, and was just concerned how much. After mounting it to the brackets that it came with, went back in the house and couldn't believe what I saw. On 5 stations, my signal had actually gotten higher. On all 5 stations I was busting 100 on the meter and this wasn't due to noise level going up. All stations were either at, or stronger than it was mounted on the roof.
> 
> I have owned, tested, thrown away, allot of antennas. Even sent back a Antennas Direct 42XG back because I felt it didn't cut the mustard for the install that it was needed for . But the Lacrosse gets a huge Thumbs up. This is the best medium distant, please remember that word, medium, antenna I have ever used. Everything they claim, is true. Like I said it isn't cheap, and just because you can blend it into a satellite installation, and the fact that is more pleasing to look at, even all that doesn't make it worth the cost. What does make it worth every penny, is performance. And it performs. My 4221 is in the shed with the rotor, to rust away. All I can say this is going to be one hot selling antenna as more try it out, but I just wanted you to know of my positive, thank goodness, experience. Antennas Direct- Thumbs up on the Lacrosse.


For those of you who might be interested in this antenna, antennadirect has theis antenna on sale for $50 off. The $50 is good towards the amplified and unamplfied Lacrosse antenna.


----------



## SThacker

SThacker said:


> For those of you who might be interested in this antenna, antennadirect has theis antenna on sale for $50 off. The $50 is good towards the amplified and unamplfied Lacrosse antenna.


bump


----------



## Cholly

I finally bit the bullet and ordered an amplified LaCrosse. I installed it on the back of my garage, and the current orientation is to the Northwest. I'm picking up almost all the digital channels in the Charlotte area. Currently feeding the 26" LCD in my bedroom (Accurian set top box for the receiver) and the 55 inch Sony RP LCD TV in the family room. I'm out of town at present, but when I get home I'll reorient the antenna to point to the North. at that time I'll post the stations I'm getting. Great antenna, and the sale price made it even more attractive.


----------



## geogecko

Cholly.

How's your CBS channel signal strength? That's a hair over 36 miles, right? I'm interested in this antenna, after having my DB-8 up in the attic, and only getting about 80% signal strength on a station about 33 miles away, and having some kind of dropouts.

I bought a HD7084P in hopes that I'd mount it on my roof, but after getting it, messing around with it and a tripod, then crawing up on my roof and staring where I wanted to put it, I decided I wouldn't be able to do it myself, and also realized that my HOA, while they don't really have ground to stand on, says that no antennas of any kind (other than DBS) are allowed. I figure, than start a flame war with them, and possibly with my neighbors, I might look into this solution.

But, my furthest channels are 35.4 miles away. I'm thinking of mounting this outside, since I just took down an old dish that was on the house when we bought it (except for the J-mount foot!!!). It's only about 12 feet off the ground, just barely on the roof. But it should be about the perfect location. If not, I don't mind remounting it, but hopefully still just above the gutter.

I will probably get the amplified version, but just wanted to see what kind of luck you had with yours.



> *	yellow - uhf	KUVN-DT	23.1	UNI	GARLAND	TX 161°	32.1	24
> *	yellow - vhf	WFAA-DT	8.1	ABC	DALLAS	TX 162°	32.3	9
> *	yellow - uhf	KXAS-DT	5.1	NBC	FORT WORTH	TX 161°	32.4	41
> *	yellow - uhf	KXTX-DT	40.1	TEL	DALLAS	TX 161°	32.4	40
> *	yellow - uhf	KTVT-DT	11.1	CBS	FORT WORTH	TX 160°	33.1	19
> *	yellow - uhf	KFWD-DT	52.1	IND	FORT WORTH	TX 161°	32.2	51
> *	yellow - uhf	KDFW-DT	4.1	FOX	DALLAS	TX 162°	32.3	35
> *	yellow - uhf	KLDT-DT	55.1	IND	LAKE DALLAS	TX 105°	7.0	54
> *	green - uhf	KERA-DT	13.1	PBS	DALLAS	TX 160°	33.1	14
> *	green - uhf	KDAF-DT	33.1	WB	DALLAS	TX 161°	35.4	32
> *	red - uhf	KSTR-DT	49.1	UNI	IRVING	TX 161°	35.4	48
> *	red - uhf	KTXA-DT	21.1	UPN	FORT WORTH	TX 161°	35.4	18
> *	red - uhf	KDTN-DT	2.1	DAY	DENTON	TX 161°	35.4	43
> *	red - uhf	KPXD-DT	68.1	i	ARLINGTON	TX 161°	32.0	42
> *	blue - uhf	KMPX-DT	30.1	DAY	DECATUR	TX 134°	15.5	30
> *	violet - uhf	KDFI-DT	27.1	IND	DALLAS	TX 161°	35.4	36


----------



## geogecko

Got the Lacrosse in the mail today. Interesting little antenna, or, rather, bigger than I expected. It's still not that big, just bigger than you would normally expect, based on pictures.

This thing is really weird. I'm really tempted to take it apart, to see what the guts look like on the inside, but will leave that for a later date...

The thing comes with about 3 copies of pictures of the thing put together, but not a single line of instructions on how to assemble it. It's not that difficult, but the orientation of a couple of things would have kept me from assembling it wrong the first time.

I'm really impressed with the adjustability of the thing. Just about any position can be reached with the thing, so you could almost mount it in any location.

Quality of the antenna itself is very good. I was surprised to see how cheap the enclosure for the power injector was, but at least it's always indoors. There are holes all over the thing, so you can actually see inside of it. I doubt there is even a printed circuit board inside, looks like just all wired components, but I could be wrong.

I hooked it up inside my house, but unfortunately, I only had a 20ft coax available, so I was still about 20 feet from my front door, which faces South. I was able to get slightly better reception than I currently get from my DB-8 up in the attic. I'm hoping, that by moving it outdoors, and up about 30 feet higher, I'll be in the 90's for most of my channels.

I took a few pictures, as it seems like they seem to be lacking on the net.


----------



## Cholly

Now that I'm back home, I've played a bit with my antenna installation. I had some clearance problems between my LaCrosse and roof where I mounted it (above garage service door). I'd orignally mounted the antenna on the long part of the J-mount and had the short part of the mount in the base. The garage roof is low enough, with large overhang, that the antenna wasn't on a vertical mounting. Yesterday, I reversed the two, which gave me more clearance and the antenna is now on a nearly vertical mount, so that it doesn't become skewed when rotated.
At present, I get good reception on most of the stations on my bedroom TV, but am having some problems with my 55" Sony RP HDTV -- at present it won't pick u the CBS station. I'd run the feed to the Sony throught a Panamax surge supressor's "cable TV" input. I'll try without the surge supressor to see if that solves the problem. Also, I had to rotate the antenna pretty much to the North in order to get a good signal from WUNG-DT (PBS), which is at 10 degrees, while WBTV-DT is at 305 degrees. 
Still a work in progress, but on the whole, I'm very satisfied. More once I get things settled.


----------



## geogecko

I was planning on mounting mine on the long side of the J-mount as well, with the short end attached to the foot.

I ordered one of those superdecks, similar to the commdeck, but without the coax feedthru, and am going to use that to mount the J-mount foot to. I think it will provide a cleaner look, and also allow me to remove the antenna, if we move, without damaging the roof.


----------



## Cholly

I checked my big screen TV yesterday and discovered that the OTA antenna cable wasn't fully seated (collar of connector wasn't screwed on! ). After much effort, I finally got the connector screwed on to the TV's antenna input. I then rescanned the digital channels, with the following results:

Antenna Type Call Sign Channel Network City State Direction Distance Frequency Signal Strength (per receiver meter)

yellow - uhf WCNC-DT 36.1 NBC CHARLOTTE NC 308° 34.2 22 76
yellow - uhf WCCB-DT 18.1 FOX CHARLOTTE NC 346° 13.2 27 95
yellow - uhf WSOC-DT 9.1 ABC CHARLOTTE NC 348° 12.7 34 98
green - uhf WBTV-DT 3.1 CBS CHARLOTTE NC 309° 35.5 23 92
red - uhf WAXN-DT 64.1 IND KANNAPOLIS NC 348° 12.7 50 95
red - vhf WTVI-DT 42.1 PBS CHARLOTTE NC 357° 14.0 11 0
blue - uhf WNSC-DT 30.1 PBS ROCK HILL SC 237° 26.7 15 0
blue - uhf WJZY-DT 46.1 UPN BELMONT NC 310° 34 47 95
blue - uhf WMYT-DT 55.1 MNT ROCK HILL SC 310° 34.0 39 95
violet - uhf WUNG-DT 58.1 PBS CONCORD NC 14° 18.9 44 95

Sorry about the formatting -- I tried copying a table from antennaweb.org and modifying it to add the signal strength info. Unfortunately, I couldn't get the table to copy properly into this message.  
Of the two channels that antennaweb showed for this area that have zero sirength, one is VHF and the other is off to the rear of the antenna.

I was also able to receive two digital channels not named on the list: WFMY (chan. 2.1) in Greensboro (46 degrees, 70.9miles), with a signal strength of 78 and WXLV (chan. 45.1) in Winston-Salem (16 degrees, 90.7 miles), with a signal strength of 76. 

All in all, very impressive performance!


----------



## WolfClan Dan

Hello, please pardon my nooob question, but what is the difference between amplified and non amplified. 

I live in a valley, aproximately 36 miles from the signal in Buffalo. Lots and lots of hills around here. This antenna looks like it may earn my cash, if I can figure out which one I need.


----------



## Jim5506

At that distance, you better buy from a place that will allow you to return it if it does not perform satisfactorily.

This is not a stellar performer, adequate for urban use, but you are near fringe.


----------



## geogecko

I had excellent performance from the amplified version, although I do not live in the rolling hills. I'm 36 miles from the towers, and about 3-4 miles from the airport. I got good enough signal quality on all channels in my area.

I'm taking mine down though...due to some conflict with HOA, and myself being too lazy to want to move it to a different location. Might be willing to make you a deal if you want mine. It's only been used for about 4 months.


----------



## rbgator95

hi-

Been a while since the last post, but this seems like the most relevant thread. I have a Channel Master 7777 preamplifier, good for +20dB gain. I'm wondering if I could get away with using the non-amplified Lacrosse with the CM7777? :scratch: This would save about $50, not to mention continue using a very good amplifier. Most stations are within 30 miles of me and antennaweb.org classifies two stations as green zone and the other eight as yellow zone. I do have some multipath issues which are a problem for the CM4221 and said 7777 amp, so hopefully this will help.

Thanks!


----------



## Scott in FL

rbgator95 said:


> I'm wondering if I could get away with using the non-amplified Lacrosse with the CM7777? I do have some multipath issues which are a problem for the CM4221 and said 7777 amp, so hopefully this will help.
> 
> Thanks!


rb, it looks to me that the Lacrosse is nothing more than a not-very directional UHF antenna (with some gain at the upper VHF range). I'm not sure what Antennas Direct mean when they say it's "based on remote sensing technology..." I don't think it's a smart antenna. If I'm correct, I think your multipath problems will be worse with this antenna.

As far as a pre-amp is concerned, when you click on the link for their 17 dB amplifier for the Lacrosse A amplified version, it describes an external 75 ohm in/75 ohm out pre-amplifier with a noise figure of 2.8 dB. This is very comparable to the CM7777. So yes, I think you could use the non-amplified version with your CM7777.

A couple of things to remember: First, the CM7777 has separate VHF and UHF inputs, so if you're trying to use the Lacrosse to receive both you'll have trouble using the CM7777.

And second, Antennas Direct says it best: "These powerful TV antenna signal amplifiers are designed to overcome signal loss related to long cable runs, splitters, and junctions. While an amplifier will not create a signal, it will increase its power..." A pre-amp may give you a higher signal reading, but it can not increase the carrier-to-noise ratio which is more important. In fact, a pre-amp can only degrade the C/N by adding noise. In other words, unless you have a long cable run to the set and/or use splitters, thereby causing your overall signal (carrier plus noise) to be too low, don't bother with the pre-amp.


----------



## Jim5506

Yellow zone stations may overload the CM7777, except that the LaCross is such a mediocre antenna that it might mitigate that possibility.

Skip the pre-amp and get the best REAL antenna you can afford (CM 3600 series or Winegard HD series).

If you need a pre-amp for nearby stations, your antenna is insuffucient.

The only pre-amp I'd recommend in your case would be the Winegard HDP-269 - 12dB gain but highly resistant to overload.

I use one 2.5 miles from a channel 40 station @ 890kW - no problems


----------



## Cholly

Jim5506 said:


> Yellow zone stations may overload the CM7777, except that the LaCross is such a mediocre antenna that it might mitigate that possibility.


I wouldn't call the LaCrosse mediocre. It is sturdily built and more than adequate for stations within the intended range (up to 40 miles) It is, however, a UHF only antenna, so is not a satisfactory solution for those areas served by a mix of VHF and UHF stations.
I bought an amplified LaCrosse because the stations I'm interested in are within the range and beam width of the LaCrosse and the antenna is unobtrusive. I have it mounted on the back wall of my garage.


----------



## nicedeboy26

Hi, I'm totally new to this subject. I live in Lewes, Delaware (zip 19958). Dishnetwork does not offer my local stations or distant local stations. Which antenna would work for me? I saw a cute small OTA antenna, you can just clip onto a Direct-TV dish, but I have a feeling that will not work my case. The local market closest to me, would be Salisbury, Maryland (20 +/- miles). When I upgraded to HD programming last year, the installer switched my two wire system running from the dish that was installed from a prior dishnetwork, to just one. So, I'm thinking that I could use the unused wire by plugging one end to an outside antenna and the other end directly into my HD-TV that has a digital tuner or back of the box. Does not matter at this time. I haven't been able to acess ABC, NBC, CBS, or FOX for several years. I just have no clue about how I could complete this subject. The closest installer to me is over three hours away. Which the funny thing is, that would put me in Philly, Washington DC, Baltimore, Alexandia, etc.. I am surrounded by major cities but no way to access any local TV markets. I would like to attempt this subject before calling in a professional. Any help, would be greatly appreiated. Thank you.


----------



## Scott in FL

You have some things going for you. Your ABC, CBS and NBC stations are all roughly 180 degrees apart. Their predicted signal strengths are all fairly high and they're all on UHF (with no plans to switch to VHF in February). Also, your terrain is pretty flat. A good quality bi-directional UHF antenna would work well.

The bad news: in my opinion there are no good quality bi-directional UHF antennas out there. Others will disagree, but I just don't like the little, amplified antennas.

If I were you I'd try one of two things. You could buy a 4-bay bow tie antenna, like the CM4221 or Antennacraft U-4000 and try removing the reflector screen or reflector elements. This reflector provides some gain in addition to directivity, but 4 bow ties alone would be a pretty decent antenna. Or Winegard sells a bi-directional RV7020 antenna. It's nothing more than a dipole, but it's cheap. 

Mount it outside and in the clear, pointed towards Avalon, NJ (ch 40) and Salisbury, MD.  Hopefully your coax downlead will be less than 20' or so and you can get away without a pre-amp. 

Fox appears hopeless (reception wise, I mean).


----------



## arxaw

Scott in FL said:


> ... the CM7777 has separate VHF and UHF inputs, so if you're trying to use the Lacrosse to receive both you'll have trouble using the CM7777...


The CM 7777 has separate VHF & UHF inputs, or combined VHF/UHF input on one coax. There is a switch inside the 7777 to switch between "separate" or "combined."

For anyone needing highband VHF and UHF reception, there are much better UHF antennas than this one for less money. I get excellent reception with a CM 4228 for UHF and VHF chs 9, 10, & 13.


----------



## nicedeboy26

That is one big antenna


----------



## arxaw

Not really.


----------



## Cholly

Granted, the LaCrosse is pricey -- $149 for the amplified version, but it is compact and unobtrusive. Those CM antennas are much larger. Also, by the time you buy mount, mast, coax and possibly amplifier, you are up in the same price range.
My LaCrosse is mounted on the back wall of my attached garage, above the service door. I chose the amplified version because I split off after the amp to several TV receivers & TiVos. Reception is excellent from stations 30 + miles away (see my earlier post for signal strength meter readings). 
I'm not necessarily a LaCrosse fan -- it just happened to fit my needs after reading Jeff McClellan's review. The J-mount included with the antenna solved a potential problem in antenna location. A conventional bowtie would have had to be roof mounted, which was out of the question for me.


----------



## nicedeboy26

Are there any antennas that can pickup reception over 60 miles?


----------



## Scott in FL

If I were trying to pick up a digital UHF signal 60 miles away I'd use the CM4221 or 4228 and a low noise pre-amp like the CM7777. Mount it high and in the clear. 60 miles is a long way but it is do able. I used to regularly watch an ABC station out of Harrisburg, PA that was about 60 miles away (ch 27) with a good antenna and 3.5 dB NF pre-amp. The analog reception was very good and I do think a good digital tuner would receive it OK.

But looking at tvfool.com, I can't figure out what you're trying to receive. Phila and Baltimore are more like 90 miles away. That's going to be very difficult (although others have succeeded).


----------



## Cholly

A few months ago, my Lacrosse amplified antenna stopped working. Last week, in reviewing the Antennas Direct site, I discovered I'd had a lifetime warranty on the antenna. I called Antennas Direct, and told them of my plight. The lady at the other end asked if I had the amplified model, and I replied that I did. She then told me that model, which had an internal amplifier, had been discontinued and replaced by one with an external amplifier (hurray!). She apologized for my having a problem, then asked for my full name and address, saying they would send a replacement (new model) antenna to me right away. I asked what I should do with the old antenna, and she told me to discard it, and again apologized for my inconvenience. I later received a confirmation email. No charge, even for shipping. Great customer service!


----------



## Cholly

My second LaCrosse antenna has failed for some unknown reason. I went through the process of verifying all possible failures - coax run, lightning arrester, preamp -- all to no avail. I called Antennas Direct customer service this morning, and they are replacing my LaCrosse (no longer in production) with one of their ClearStream2 antennas and a CPA-19 amplifier, all at no charge. They really mean it when they say they have a lifetime warranty on their antennas. Great outfit to do business with.
www.antennasdirect.com


----------

